# SOSNY Pictures



## SOSNY (Mar 29, 2013)

There have been posts of some very nice pictures on the SOSNY Facebook page.
They reflect the high standards this orchestra is enlisting from its first season.

For further media information - I can be contacted at [email protected]

We welcome press.

_Sincerely, James_


----------

